# Specials > Testing Ground >  Trusted Members Promotion Limits

## Niall Fernie

I've just updated the limits for the "Trusted Users" group promotions.

The limits are now:

90 days and 200 posts

180 days and 100 posts

365 days and 50 posts

This should hopefully cover most of the regular visitors.  (will find out if I'm right in an hour or so)

I was going to remove the group entirely, but due to the permissions system and the way I have it set up I'd rather not at the moment.  However, I'm looking for a new name for the group.  What does everyone think of ".Orger"?

----------


## unicorn

how about mentally addicted orger!!!!!

----------


## Niall Fernie

I should perhaps look at something special for people with more than 1000 posts, "group therapy" comes to mind  :Smile:   or perhaps "1k.Orger"  ::

----------


## Sporran

Niall, "1k.Orger" sounds good to me!  :Smile:  

Other suggestions would be "Super.Orger" or "Uber.Orger"

----------


## DrSzin

> I should perhaps look at something special for people with more than 1000 posts, "group therapy" comes to mind   or perhaps "1k.Orger"


Orgaholic?

We could have a special Orgers' night out and we'd all start by introducing ourselves:

"Hello everyone, my name's Szin and I'm an Orgaholic."

----------


## golach

> Orgaholic?
> 
> We could have a special Orgers' night out and we'd all start by introducing ourselves:
> 
> "Hello everyone, my name's Szin and I'm an Orgaholic."


Thats the one Doc, Mrs G calls me that already, with a few adjectives in front of Orgaholic  ::

----------


## Niall Fernie

OK, ".Orgers" it is then...

Coming soon, Morgerators!  :Smile:

----------


## unicorn

awwwwww I got a new name  :Smile:  and it's nice!!!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> "Hello everyone, my name's Szin and I'm an Orgaholic."


I said that in the orger night out thread

hows about an OA group ::  

Hi my name's Chobbers & I'm an orgaholic

----------


## Moira

Hi everyone - my name's Moira & I am a .Orger.  I don't want to be cured - my ambition is to become a "Wonky Orger" - only 650+ posts to go then - looks like I'll have to give up the day job  ::

----------


## Ricco

My name's Ricco and I'm an Orgaholic.  I started when I was a Junior and it just sorta' got hold of me.  But, please, no cure, thanks. ::

----------


## Ricco

> I should perhaps look at something special for people with more than 1000 posts, "group therapy" comes to mind  or perhaps "1k.Orger"


Hey, Niall.  How about 1kO or O1k?  And a nice little gold star, or even a silver zimmer frame?  Cute! :Grin:

----------


## unicorn

ok bubble head here duh I only just got the 1kr aww I dont wanna be one of them  :Frown:

----------


## Colin Manson

Welcome to the new title Orgministrator  ::

----------


## Ricco

'Orgministrator'  phew!  what a mouthful.  Can we call you 'OrgBoss' or 'BigOrg' for short?

----------


## Niall Fernie

As long as you're not within arms reach you can call me whatever you like.  I think Colin might have slightly longer arms and I know his passport is currently valid  :Smile:

----------


## changilass

> As long as you're not within arms reach you can call me whatever you like. I think Colin might have slightly longer arms and I know his passport is currently valid


Gonna stick with Godmin for you, it suits you better, lol

----------


## Tristan

> I've just updated the limits for the "Trusted Users" group promotions.
> 
> The limits are now:
> 
> 90 days and 200 posts
> 
> 180 days and 100 posts
> 
> 365 days and 50 posts
> ...


Should it not be reversed
 ie 
90 days and 50 posts

180 days and 100 posts

365 days and 200 posts

----------


## MadPict

> I should perhaps look at something special for people with more than 1000 posts, "group therapy" comes to mind  or perhaps "1k.Orger"


"Needs-to-get-out-more-Orger"?

 :Wink:

----------


## canuck

A "trusted orgaholic" eh!  Will that look good on my resume?

Now I am in a race to get to 1K before Cedric or Ricco.

And did Saveman ever get official credit for coming up with the term "orger"?  I remember suggesting that he patent it.

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> Gonna stick with Godmin for you, it suits you better, lol


hey I own the copyright for "Godmin" lmao

----------


## changilass

> hey I own the copyright for "Godmin" lmao


But you said it was free for orgers to use  ::

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> But you said it was free for orgers to use


I did.................well I've changed my mind, it'll cost a glass of appletise ::

----------


## unicorn

appletise........... come on man your far too easily bought  ::

----------


## golach

> I did.................well I've changed my mind, it'll cost a glass of appletise


LMAO you are your old mans son  ::

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> appletise........... come on man your far too easily bought


heheheh I know make that a whole bottle

you bet Golach, you bet

----------


## unicorn

Is that a biiiig bottle or a peedie bar one????

----------


## changilass

> I did.................well I've changed my mind, it'll cost a glass of appletise


I'll get you a big bottle ::

----------


## Rheghead

How about a name for those orgers who have a bad behavior record?

Orger lout?  :Smile:

----------


## Gleber2

> How about a name for those orgers who have a bad behavior record?
> 
> Orger lout?


Orgooligan

----------


## Sporran

> Orgooligan


Nice one, Gleber2!!! I like that!  ::

----------


## Kingetter

Maybe Orgilla Terribilis?

----------


## dragonfly

> Orgooligan



and issue ORGBO's if they step out of line!

----------

